# How to sell 2nd hand Jewellery in Galway?



## LMCD

I have an engagement ring I received from a now ex finace. Its valued at €1,000. How can I sell it? I live in the Galway area and have been unable to find any business in The Golden Pages who buys used jewellery.


----------



## niceoneted

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*

I had a friend who was in a similar situation and what she did was use the 3 diamonds and had a pendant and earrings made up. It meant she had a really nice set of diamonds for wearing out. 
Sorry to hear of the split cannot have been easy.


----------



## LMCD

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*

Thanks, but it's cash I need at the moment, hence the required sale!


----------



## homeowner

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*

Surely the right thing to do is give back the ring if you are not getting married.

The place where it was bought might buy it back for a lesser amount.


----------



## KathScan

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*

I would have thought the ring is usually returned to the fiance, whatever he would do with it after that.


----------



## Nell

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*

Enquire at Jewllers, some will deal in 2nd hand. But will give you a fraction of the value.


----------



## bacchus

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*



homeowner said:


> Surely the right thing to do is give back the ring if you are not getting married.


 
IMO, its depends on who decided not to get married and why (e.g. if he  was having an affair, she should keep the ring, if she was having an affair, she should give the ring back).

Hard to sell second hand jewellery for good price.. Agree with Nell, you'll get fraction of value.

Throw it in the sea to wipe memories and claim insurance? 
Ebay? 
Buy and Sell?


----------



## Crugers

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*



LMCD said:


> I have an engagement ring I received from a now ex finace. Its valued at €1,000. How can I sell it? I live in the Galway area and have been unable to find any business in The Golden Pages who buys used jewellery.


 
Dublin based but O'Reillys at
[broken link removed] would sell it for you (and some commission).

Other auction houses in the West would probably do the same..
Remember retail purchase price and valuation price will most likely be a long way off the achievable sale price.


----------



## Ravima

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*

given profit margins in jewellry, if you get €400 you will be doing well from any dealer. try buy and sell.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*

Pawn it? Not sure what the deal is (and presume the cost/rates are not attractive) but perhaps it's an option for quick cash?


----------



## LMCD

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*

Have offered many times to give it back but was told by ex I had "earned it" and to sell it myself, we broke up 4 years ago so I think a respectable length of time has passed now to sell it or pass it on. Jewellers here don't buy second hand jewellery and auction places not interested as it is not classed as "vintage", its too new. Thanks anyway for all the suggestions.


----------



## ang1170

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*



LMCD said:


> Jewellers here don't buy second hand jewellery and auction places not interested as it is not classed as "vintage", its too new. Thanks anyway for all the suggestions.


 
Did you try O'Reilly's? I'd be surpirsed if they wouldn't sell it at auction.

General auction houses throughout the country would tend to look only antique rings, though.


----------



## LMCD

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*

Have you an address or number for O reilly's, where are they located?


----------



## ubiquitous

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*



bacchus said:


> Throw it in the sea to wipe memories and claim insurance?



Quite apart from the obvious fact that filing an insurance claim is an odd way to attempt to erase unpleasant memories, given the amount of form-filling involved, surely it is wrong to advocate what is effectively a fraud?


----------



## ang1170

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*



LMCD said:


> Have you an address or number for O reilly's, where are they located?


 
See http://www.oreillysfineart.com/

They used to be beside Chirstshurch in Dublin, though they seem to have moved to Francis St. (not that far from there).

The reason I didn't post the link was that someone else already had...

They'll definitely sell it, though you'll probably only get the trade price (less commision), which will be way below retail price. You can set a reserve though: they'll advise on what this should be.


----------



## droileen

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*

check out www.cashconverters.ie


----------



## ang1170

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*

Just one point about places like pawnbrokers etc., O'Reillys sell stuff from pawnbrokers at their auctions, so on the basis that pawnbrokers don't operate on zero margins, you're probably best going straight there yourself.

By the way, I've absolutely no connection with O'Reillys, other than having used them in the past to sell some stuff.


----------



## bacchus

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*



ubiquitous said:


> Quite apart from the obvious fact that filing an insurance claim is an odd way to attempt to erase unpleasant memories,


"Throw in the sea" is the eraser, not filling the forms!



ubiquitous said:


> surely it is wrong to advocate what is effectively a fraud?


Did you see the little blue face like this one  after the "?" in my op.


----------



## LMCD

*Re: How to sell Jewellery*

Thanks, that's great, i will try them

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## sadgrove

If you're looking to sell your jewellery in Galway, you could try Cash Converters in Mary Street.


----------



## mercman

sadgrove said:


> If you're looking to sell your jewellery in Galway, you could try Cash Converters in Mary Street.


.

No value in what they are buying in at. The prices they quote are ridiculous


----------



## fizzelina

donedeal.ie have a section where people sell second hand jewellery, including engagement rings. It's a very popular website.


----------



## shoegal

This is a 2007 thread resurrected, perhaps Sadgrove has a connection with the shop in Galway?


----------



## willamcather

Hi LMCD

I thought that if you want to sell jewellery then you have to make online website so your jewellery will be sell quickly.


----------

